# What a Gem!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Given up from a family with 8 kids... took us 3-4 hours to clean him up, but now he looks gorgeous! He is 8 years old. He has an ACL injury in the rear that was never treated.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a great looking boy with a lot of coat. Looks like his coat is better suited of Canada than Florida. Let me know if he needs a ride north.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I sure will!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Such a sweet face! I can imagine with 8 kids in his previous home, he is happy to be out of there!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

What a stunning boy!.Amazing coat!.L


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks sad to me, but he's beautiful. Maybe he just needs some rest  Do you know what you're going to do about the ACL injury? Untreated, that's so sad.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a sweet boy. I hope he finds a terrific home soon. Thank you so much for helping this boy out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines-have you contacted any of the GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUES in FL for assistance placing this gorgeous boy?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He is a beautie! Look at those eyes! It melts my heart. 

Hoping he finds a home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

Jenna

He is just gorgeous! Thank You, Again for saving another!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No I haven't contacted rescues. There is no need to take their time when I am perfectly capable of dealing with this myself. 

I took those pics minutes after finishing grooming him the afternoon I picked him up. He is a happy wiggle butt Golden, and loves toys.

The ACL was left untreated for seven years- former owner said he came that way- so, surgery is not something we'll put this guy through. He needs swimming and muscle building... and he'll get that!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

so glad to hear he will get the help he needs, thank you Jenna for all you do!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> No I haven't contacted rescues. There is no need to take their time when I am perfectly capable of dealing with this myself.
> 
> I took those pics minutes after finishing grooming him the afternoon I picked him up. He is a happy wiggle butt Golden, and loves toys.
> 
> The ACL was left untreated for seven years- former owner said he came that way- so, surgery is not something we'll put this guy through. He needs swimming and muscle building... and he'll get that!


Have you taken him to a Vet to get their advice on the course of treatment he should be given?

I can't understand why you would not want to work with a Golden Retriever Rescue in FL that would provide all the medical care/treatment he needs.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Last time I checked, I didn't need anyone's permission to spend my money and time how I see fit.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This Golden is beautiful. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

He's so beautiful!!!!! Just want to kiss his nose!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Last time I checked, I didn't need anyone's permission to spend my money and time how I see fit.


ACC-I am not trying to tell you what to do or how to do it-sorry if you took offense to my asking if this dog had been seen by a Vet. 

My main concern is for the well being of this Golden boy, making sure he receives all the necessary medical treatment/care he needs. If you would like to do it, by all means to do so.

I am with CFGRR, the well being of Goldens is my Golden Ret. Rescue groups main concern as is all the Volunteers who help with Golden Rescues.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I took this dog in in deplorable condition and spent hours and hours with the help of a vet tech cleaning him up. He is now in a clean, safe, happy home for as long as he needs, and my orthopedic vet has confirmed that seven years worth of arthritis has rendered his knee essentially useless. However, he is happy, playful, and otherwise healthy. While we will explore all avenues, there is a good chance surgery is not advisable. I do appreciate the concern. Sometimes it just seems like no good deed goes unpunished. With the sad state of the economy, I am certain most if not all Golden rescues have their hands full right now.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It never ceases to astound me that these beautiful, beautiful dogs end up in deplorable conditions and need to be rescued. He is a gorgeous dog Jenna, I hope whoever adopts him falls madly in love with him and gives him the world on a platter.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is very charming so I cannot imagine he will hang around for long!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy! And his coat is amazing! I hope he finds a loving home soon


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He has gone home! Yay!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

That is great news. I hope he has a happy, long and well loved life.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Jenna, your the BEST!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks for helping yet another find a good home.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Good job Jenna - another one saved!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The next one is a real super cutie!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Seriously, you're pretty amazing!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jenna*

Jenna

Thank you for taking this boy in!!
What is his name and who adopted him?

So excited for him!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

His former owner "adopted" him. His name was Romeo (like my first Golden!). The woman's ex disappeared with the dog and then dumped him. Luckily, I was able to locate her. So this was a doubly great "adoption" in every way. She was horrified by the condition he'd been allowed to get in by the ex. Tears all the way around.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Romeo*

I love the name Romeo and very glad that his lady got him back!

You said the next one is a super cutie-who is that?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> His former owner "adopted" him. His name was Romeo (like my first Golden!). The woman's ex disappeared with the dog and then dumped him. Luckily, I was able to locate her. So this was a doubly great "adoption" in every way. She was horrified by the condition he'd been allowed to get in by the ex. Tears all the way around.


That's got to be the best feeling ever getting him back to the one who loves him. 

Well done Jenna!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks.

The next one is the cute little zipper nose in my siggie


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

What a Happy ending. I love it!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Miss Maisie sure is a cutie! I'm sure she will be snapped up in no time.

What a great ending for Romeo. You're GReat.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Maisie is most likely going home tomorrow  I will miss her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maise*

Who adopted Maise?

She is ADORABLE!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

A Marine (I think? He had on his uniform but **** I didn't want to ask lol, cos I should know but I don't) and his family. They have a gorgeous home in Tampa. She is really a lucky girl with two beautiful kids and a stay at home mom to spoil her rotten! They loved her on sight. Who wouldn't?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So glad that Maise has a wonderful family to love her!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:headbang2:headbang2Jenna,you are the best!!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you so much for helping these two beautiful doggies!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

The pleasure was all mine. Little Maisie was a lot of fun to have around! The next one is another shaved female, four years old, blond colored. I pick her up Monday after I get back from the shows this weekend.


----------

